#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Which is the highest waterfall in Sri Lanka?

## Dhiya

You know the answer of the above question. It's Bambarakantha. Can we get a bath at bamabarakantha? No, We can't. There are restrictions to get a bath in that place. You can enjoy the beauty of the falls. You can ask any travel queries about bamabarahantha.

----------


## Moana

> You know the answer of the above question. It's Bambarakantha. Can we get a bath at bamabarakantha? No, We can't. There are restrictions to get a bath in that place. You can enjoy the beauty of the falls. You can ask any travel queries about bamabarahantha.


Where is this place exactly? Can you tell me the exact destination?

----------

